# advice



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

I am a foreigner and newcomer to Mexico. I need some advice from a seasoned traveller and foreign resident in Mexico about the most friendliest towns and parts of Mexico. What I mean is, which of the cities of which I will mention below are the most friendly and open to outsiders and are the most socially accepting of and open? A faster way of life as well maybe. 

1. San Luis Potosi
2. Tlaxcala
3. Guadalajara
4. Zapopan
5. Jalisco
6. Culiacan
8. Tehuacan
9. Merida
10. Tuxtla Gutirrez
11. Mexico City

I await your answer.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are mixing apples and oranges, cities, states and smaller towns.
If you are more specific in your needs or interests, perhaps you will have some suggestions.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So you are from Mexico , you live in Mexico you are an expat in Mexico so why don´t you tell us about these cities or how you came up with that list?


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

Yes I actually live in Mexico at this moment.


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

I dont know about these cities. For that reason, I am on the forum trying to get information on them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alezjack, why did you indicate in your profile that you're originally from Mexico?


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

No I am not. I must have made an error with that. I must correct it.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You list Jalisco which is a state where Guadalajara the 2nd. largest city in Mexico is located and it has swallowed up the town of Zapopan which is a district of GDL now.......

OP where in Mexico are you located?


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

I am actually in the state of Veracruz. A new comer...don't know much about Mexican geography. Sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I am not sure exactly what you are looking for. How fluent are you in Spanish? Are you male or female, married, single, with children? The more specific you can be the better people here can try to help you. Welcome.


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

Well my Spanish is enough to survive with. I am male, single and without children. Searching for a more open and vibrant environment.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What don´t you like in Vera Cruz and what do you like?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Open to what, and more vibrant in what ways? What age group do you fit? What favorite activities?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

You need to be very specific if you want our suggestions.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is like pulling teeth, LOL


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

The OP is a man of few words, or perhaps he doesn't want to go into detail about what he's looking for, for reasons known only to him.


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

Well actually, I am trying to find out which one of these cities have the most open and friendly of peoples. More sociable. Not every city or region is the same.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Open, friendly and more sociable. I see.


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah....
a. friendliness of the people from that region
b. more interesting folks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Alezjack said:


> Yeah....
> a. friendliness of the people from that region
> b. more interesting folks


How can friendliness be measured? I have no idea!
What kind of people do you find interesting?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

OK. First, among your listings if you only speak English or English and some Spanish:

1) Guadalajara/Zapaopan/Jalisco (Metro Guadalajara) 
2) Merida
3) Mexico City

If you are conversant jn Spanish and only then:

4) Tlaxcala
5) San Luis Potosí
6) Tuxtla Gutiérrez, Chiapas 
7) Tehuacan, Oaxaca
8) Culiacan (You might consider taking the last two towns off your list.

Other places you might consider:


* Puerto Vallarta and the surrounding coasts (Jalisco)
* Lake Chapala´s Lakeside región, Jalisco
* San Miguel d´Allende, Guanajuato
* Cuernavaca, Morelos
* Playa del Carmen/Puerto Morelos, Quintana Roo
* Acapulco, Guerrero (Despite current crime wave)

If you speak Spanish fluently:

* Oaxaca City or Coast of Oaxaca State from Bahías de Huatulco to Puerto Escondido)
* Laguna De Bacalar/Chetuma/Bahía de Chetumall, Quintana Roo
* Veracruz City, Veracruz (or where you are at present)
* The Orizaba/Fortin de Las Flores/Cordoba urban corridor, Veracruz
* Xalapala, Veracruz (State capital and many cultural attractions - por climate choice)
* Coatepec, Veracruz
* Campeche City, Campeche
* The Gulf Coast from Celestun to Dzilam de Bravo & Isla Holbox, Yucatán (rural and poor but nice beaches - good fishing)

Just a list off the top of my head after explorting most of these areas as places in which to to live residentially. 

For a faster way of life I recommend Mexico City or Greater Metro Guadalajara (AKA EL Rancho Grande)

If "open and friendly" (whatever that means) is important to you - stick to "Lakeside" and San Miguel.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you looked at a good guidebook? Generally they'll point you towards places that are popular for a reason. I spent a little time in San Miguel de Allende. It has thousands of Americans and other foreigners living there but also very popular with Mexican tourists. A lot going on it seemed with publications in English to inform you of up coming events. A very beautiful town too.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ok, Alezjack; do you want us to all start guessing? I am beginning to have some ideas already. Like: Maybe he is just a troll.


----------



## Alezjack (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks Hound dog....good information there. You see, Merida can be somewhat hot....as well as Chiapas. Yes, like your kind of info here. Yes faster way of life and friendlier folks. That would be more my thing. I do speak Spanish about 60%. When you say Lakeside, you mean Guadalajara yes? By the way, how would you see or compare people in Guadalajara to say people in merida, mexico city, San Luis and Acapulco and Tlaxcala in terms of well, friendliness of the folks there in numerical order? I am not necessarily looking for a touristic place, just a nice Mexican venue. I have been told that people in Guadalajara are not very friendly, they are somewhat 'special'. Is that true by your experience, (you seem to have so much knowledge to offer that I have to ask for seconds)? How would you compare people in Guadalajara to the other cities that I have mentioned in this letter in terms of friendliness and what would be unique about that city in comparison to the rest? Much appreciated.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I see the Dawg "bit" on that bone ! Now you get a nice "treat".


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Alezjack said:


> Thanks Hound dog....good information there. You see, Merida can be somewhat hot....as well as Chiapas. Yes, like your kind of info here. Yes faster way of life and friendlier folks. That would be more my thing. I do speak Spanish about 60%. When you say Lakeside, you mean Guadalajara yes? By the way, how would you see or compare people in Guadalajara to say people in merida, mexico city, San Luis and Acapulco and Tlaxcala in terms of well, friendliness of the folks there in numerical order? I am not necessarily looking for a touristic place, just a nice Mexican venue. I have been told that people in Guadalajara are not very friendly, they are somewhat 'special'. Is that true by your experience, (you seem to have so much knowledge to offer that I have to ask for seconds)? How would you compare people in Guadalajara to the other cities that I have mentioned in this letter in terms of friendliness and what would be unique about that city in comparison to the rest? Much appreciated.


Is there any large city with a fast pace where folks are for the most part open and friendly? If you aren't liking Chiapas due to heat will you like Acapulco with very hot summers? I've read, and will certainly be corrected if wrong, that San Cristobal de las Casas in Chiapas has a cool climate, if not cold during certain parts of the year, at least at night. Supposed to be quite a few "hippies" living there, mainly Europeans. Might make for an interesting mix.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think Mexico City may be the place. It is more cosmopolitan has a lot of different types of people and certainly has a lot going for it so it may be the place to try.
You can also try Guadalajara. I think a large city is where you can fit better and they offer more than small towns.


----------



## shomer (Jul 7, 2014)

vantexan said:


> Is there any large city with a fast pace where folks are for the most part open and friendly? If you aren't liking Chiapas due to heat will you like Acapulco with very hot summers? I've read, and will certainly be corrected if wrong, that San Cristobal de las Casas in Chiapas has a cool climate, if not cold during certain parts of the year, at least at night. Supposed to be quite a few "hippies" living there, mainly Europeans. Might make for an interesting mix.


Vantexan is right about the weather in San Cristobal. It's a small city, and there are indeed lots of young European and Latin American hippies and backpackers. The older European expats seem to be mostly artists; the older American expats are a more diverse bunch. 

If friendliness is a top consideration, maybe Tuxtla Gutierrez is worth a look? The weather is ghastly hot, and everyone I've known who lived there spent their days off up the hill in San Cristóbal. Still, I've found people from Tuxtla genuinely curious to meet foreigners, unlike most people from more tourist-y places. Maybe it's because so few foreigners live or visit there?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I would think Mexico City may be the place. It is more cosmopolitan has a lot of different types of people and certainly has a lot going for it so it may be the place to try.
> You can also try Guadalajara. I think a large city is where you can fit better and they offer more than small towns.


My take on comparing Gdl and DF based on living in Gdl and visiting and reading about DF:

DF is truly a large city with numerous options for foreign films, music, museum, restaurant variety.

Gdl has some of these things but they are somewhat limited. There are half a dozen places showing non commercial films; museums are pretty limited; popular music and mariachi are available, opera is limited to NY Met Live in HD; there are a few good non-Mexican restaurants, Japanese, Thai, Indian; but good Chinese, or any Vietnamese, Middle Eastern, if they exist I haven't found them.

Both cities have comprehensive, inexpensive public transit, probably less crowded in Guadalajara. Also Guadalajara is smaller so things are closer together.

The climate in DF is cooler than Gdl. That is a plus or minus depending on your preference. Gdl can be warm for some people in May. DF cold for some people in January.

It is possible to get out into the country and forests or to a lake an hour from the center of Gdl. I don't think you can do that in DF.

For me the climate is the deciding factor. I would like to live in the largest city in Mexico but have spent too many years being cold and I like the mild winters in Gdl.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> My take on comparing Gdl and DF based on living in Gdl and visiting and reading about DF:
> 
> DF is truly a large city with numerous options for foreign films, music, museum, restaurant variety.
> 
> ...


What a great synopsis of the 2. When I watch the TV news or check the on-line Weather Channel and notice how cold DF does get sometimes in Dec. and Jan. and see people bundled up on the TV there I feel lucky that I live here and Mexicali and San Diego in the past where it is reasonable 12 months of the year. Mexicali only has a cold snap once in awhile at night and daytime temps in Dec. and Jan. are in the mid to high 70s or low 80s usually. I sometimes miss that Cowtown, especially my friends, neighbors and the Chinese food restuarants.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


vantexan said:



Is there any large city with a fast pace where folks are for the most part open and friendly? If you aren't liking Chiapas due to heat will you like Acapulco with very hot summers? I've read, and will certainly be corrected if wrong, that San Cristobal de las Casas in Chiapas has a cool climate, if not cold during certain parts of the year, at least at night. Supposed to be quite a few "hippies" living there, mainly Europeans. Might make for an interesting mix.

Click to expand...

_You have Heard correctly, Vantexan, that San Cristóbal is coolish to downright chilly much of the time at around 7,000 feet and much of the territory surrounding the Jovel Valley which is mostly inhabited by indigenous Maya is even higher, perhaps up to 11,000 feet in steep and magnificent mountainous isolation. Interestingly, the summer is the less attractive season to be in either highland (cool) to lowland (hot) Chiapas because of copious rains - inundations, actually - that often result in flooding and landslides with occasionally impassable roads and highways. In the highlands during the summer rainy season, it can become quite chilly and damp. This is the reason we summer at beautiful Lake Chapala with its splendid, mild summer climate where, believe it or not, it normally rains primarily at night.


The wonderful thing about the Jovel Valley iwhere San Cristóbal is located s that, when the sun comes out, it is bright and the air is crystal clear with temperatures - winter and summer - hovering around the 70s and low 80s Fahrenheit.

As you noted, expats attracted to the San Cristóbal área are more of the European variety and are interested in local culture and the incredible beauty of the city and its surroundings It is common to find most expats living in the región to be conversant in Spanish with, often, some understanding of Maya languages as well. The typical expat at Lake Chapala´s Lakeside community may be more challenged in the language department and might prefer imported potato chips over tacos. Not to be unfair as there are many expats at Lakeside who are more open to the local culture tan one might surmise. If one has five mutts as do we, the beaches at Lake Chapala are mutt heaven with endless kilometers of private, isolated doggy runs. San Cristóbal is a bit crowded for this.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One more thing about Mexico City, lots of people rule it out immediately because they’re not big city people. But one of the things about it is that it’s really a conglomerate of countless neighbourhoods and towns stuck together. You can live in Mexico City a sophisticated big-city highrise, or a neighbourhood of modest single houses that you’d swear was in a small town.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> One more thing about Mexico City, lots of people rule it out immediately because they’re not big city people. But one of the things about it is that it’s really a conglomerate of countless neighbourhoods and towns stuck together. You can live in Mexico City a sophisticated big-city highrise, or a neighbourhood of modest single houses that you’d swear was in a small town.


Excellent observation! I spend most of my time in my neighborhood, which has come to feel like a friendly small town to me. It's rather like the way I felt about the neighborhood in Brooklyn where I lived for some years, though it is part of the metropolis of New York City.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I know people who live inthe DF in a village..in the Xochimilco area, it is more a village than a city but they are in the DF. I all depends on your life style and what you like to do. Yes the city gets cold but it has a lot of very nice weather as well. 
In my opinion the weather in Mexico city is for the most part nicer than the weather in San Cristobal de las Casas.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Some observations on the previous couple of postings.

It has been my privilege to live in some pretty big metropolitan areas for extended periods of time including Los Angeles, San Francisco, Paris and exurban Guadalajara among other places. It has been universally true among these large urban conglomerations that where one settles becomes one´s home town and one begins to view that área in that perspective. For example, in Los Angeles, Hermosa Beach for a time and then Hollywood for a major change of pace from the beach; in San Francisco, the North Beach/Chinatown área with its large Italian and Chinese communities; Paris on the Left Bank just a block or two from the Notre Dame Cathedral and then the neighborhood adjacent to the Bois de Vincennes where my bride´s family lived in those days. These were large metro áreas providing countless tourist and cultural attractions to say nothing of fine eats. While I have never actually resided in Mexico City, I can fully understand Isla´s comment that her part of that huge megalópolis has a small town feel but with the option of periodic ventures into the surrounding metro área for a myriad of attractions of all kinds. 

One of the great pleasures of living on Lake Chapala´s North Shore is that one is a short distance from Guadalajara and its international airport both rapidly accessible over excellent expressways. Yet, at the same time, a short 10 meter walk out my front door takes me to the lake and its endless deserted beaches where I can achieve my physician mandated daily hiking requirement and my five, totally spoiled mutts can chase birds and splash in the lake to their hearts´ content . If my notion of entertainment on any given day requires a big city fix for any number of reasons from taking advantage of the city´s numerous cultural attractions to seeking out the outstanding medical care offered by that city, I can drive to the heart of Guadalajara or its theaters, restaurants, specialist physicians, top-notch hospltals and clinics in about 45 minutes give or take 15 minutes here and there. I can attest to the importance of that closeness to medical care as I had an emergency gall bladder opertion in a very primitive and filthy hospital in Chiapas which, fortunately for me, was successful despite their sincere attempts to do me in. As for those of you contemplating a move to Mexico and weighing various factors in making your final decisión, do not underestimate the importance of ready and rapid access to top physicians and medical facities - you are hearing this from one who nearly died from having experienced a failing gall bladder in the middle of the boonies and that experience in one reason we decided to keep our home at Lake Chapala instead of moving full time to San Cristóbal de Las Casas here the hosptitals and physicians leave something to be desire to put it mildly. 

Just a brief comment on driving in Mexico City. Before the opening of the Arco Norte freeway from Atlacomulco, EDOMEX to Texmelucan, Puebla bypassing Mexico, we used to traverse Mexico City several times a year enroute among Lake Chapala, Chiapas and Oaxaca and, while we no longer need drive through the heart of that megalópolis from Santa Fe through Ixtapaluca to Puebla City , I can assure the reader that, except for Mexico City´s numerous crooked highway cops, the city is not that difficult to negotiate in your car although public transportation is such that you can get along without your own wheels most of the time. Actually, Mexico City drivers can be pretty civilized as long as you remember not to take off too rapidly when the traffic light changes to green as itahta good way to be T-Boned by a semi the driver of which is in a hurry to deliver cargo and has no time to await bothersome traffic signals requiring a short delay.


----------

